
Earnings Guidance Is Going Stale. Was It Ever Useful? - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/earnings-guidance-stale-was-it-ever-useful/
======
vanniv
Ooh, ooh, another thread where I get to use Betteridge's Law of Headlines! No,
it was never useful.

(This kind of headline doesn't really fit the Betteridge's pattern, but the
answer is actually "no" all the same)

